# 1/4 HP AquaEuro Apex Titanium Chiller vs. 1/4 HP JBJ Arctica Titanium Chiller



## Pip&Blu (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm looking into running a chiller on my 80 gallon freshwater tank but cannot decide on a manufacturer. With that being said, I've narrowed it down to the 1/4 HP AquaEuro Apex Titanium Chiller and 1/4 HP JBJ Arctica Titanium Chiller. Between these two, which would you buy and why? Alternatively, if you have recommendations for chillers under $1000 by other manufacturers that would be great too!


----------

